# Safer alternative to metallic quad boxes.



## gafftapegreenia (May 10, 2012)

We've talked a lot about the illegality of using metallic j boxes as portable quad boxes. While I have seen a lot of pendant boxes, I had never seen this style replacement  for the classic metallic quad box until yesterday. Thoughts as compared to the more typical pendant boxes? 

21254-Y > Four-In-One Receptacles > Straight Blade Wiring Devices > Electrical Wiring Devices > Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products


----------



## SteveB (May 10, 2012)

I use these for pendant and portable extensions, having 14 in use. They are made by Woodhead-Molex and are available from electrical suppliers, running about $75 (US) for the box plus dual duplex receptacles @ 20 amps. I then add whatever length SOOW plus a connector, so total cost including labor is about[EDIT] $140 or so. for a 50ft'er.

They are very maintenance free, due to the rubber housing retaining the screws that hold it all together. 

http://www.molex.com/woodhead/produ...5hIlkyvA**.node0-LS-qPKi-SUgwu53RUmQ**.node1?
key=outlet_boxes&channel=products&chanName=family&pageTitle=Introduction

I think I read/heard that Leviton is making a similar product.

[EDIT] Leviton: http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/SectionDisplay.jsp?section=37747&minisite=10251


----------



## cbrandt (May 11, 2012)

Personally, I'm a fan of the cube tap. Small, I can throw a dozen on a show without taking up case space, and fit wherever I need them. But, I don't provide power to bands or press risers very often. 

Honest question, why do you like the quad box better than cube taps?


----------



## TJCornish (May 11, 2012)

Also check out these:
O.A. Windsor

Lots of pro audio folks use these for stage power.


----------



## SteveB (May 11, 2012)

cbrandt said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of the cube tap. Small, I can throw a dozen on a show without taking up case space, and fit wherever I need them. But, I don't provide power to bands or press risers very often.
> 
> Honest question, why do you like the quad box better than cube taps?



Cube taps are generally rated to 15 amps, where as my dedicated power (read - non-dimmed) circuits are all 20, so I tend not to use the taps. As well, I have 10 x 75ft pendant cables spread around the stage, all with either the Woodhead dual duplex, or some (6) with a custom built box that ETC provided during a renovation. Thus I alway's have 4 receptacles per circuit. If I need further distro, I can use standard extension cords (single and/or quad) and/or use my 3 Lex Products E-Sting orchestra extensions, which are very well built and are very useful. It alway's amazes me how audio, video, band and all the other devices can eat up my entire inventory of power cables and circuits, to the point of we will be installing this summer, a dedicated Lex or Motion Labs power distro for audio in their monitor desk/rack, just to lighten the load on the AC distro system.


----------



## venuetech (May 13, 2012)

Four-In-One Receptacles > Straight Blade Wiring Devices > Electrical Wiring Devices > Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products
And the nice Four-In-One Portable Box that go with the quad receptacles


----------



## ship (May 13, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> We've talked a lot about the illegality of using metallic j boxes as portable quad boxes. While I have seen a lot of pendant boxes, I had never seen this style replacement  for the classic metallic quad box until yesterday. Thoughts as compared to the more typical pendant boxes?
> 
> 21254-Y > Four-In-One Receptacles > Straight Blade Wiring Devices > Electrical Wiring Devices > Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products



Seems to me this is an outlet and not a box. Other than replacing it's cover for a combination of it and outlets, says nothing about the box itself. Is it a box or an oultlet you are trying to satify code with?

In other words, if someone puts this atop a normal 1900 style box, and someone dings in the holes... What cord grip etc.? Works well for you, but why did the NEC put in place and what does this ansewer is of question. 

Sorry But a face plate in outlets is not getting there for me. Heck, even had an electical inspector have me install a pilot light on such live outlet boxes.


----------



## BillESC (May 14, 2012)

+1 on the O.A. Windsor boxes. Molded rubber. Here's a quad box with outlets on the sides (very neat on stage, no cables sticking up,) and it has Powercon feed through.


----------



## BryceKastor (May 14, 2012)

I've been using this 20 amp 4-plex product from Hubbell for a while now. 
[edit... noticed the photo I posted wasn't 20 amp... need to go hunting now for the correct link]
[edit 2... there is a 20 amp, you can see it in the link. Couldn't quickly find a photo to post]

http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/H4416R.pdf
They offer non-metallic boxes, including a nice low-profile one.
They offer a number of colour options, although I only have black. They can also be wired in a pass through manner should you choose.
The orientation of the plugs is interersting although it becomes a bit of a pain when you have a bunch of wall warts being plugged in.

Another interesting product is this line from Lex.
PowerFLEX™ Cable Assemblies | Lex Products
If you need you power a little more distributed then it does the job well. 


HUBBELL 20 Amp 4-Plex


----------



## venuetech (May 14, 2012)

ship said:


> Seems to me this is an outlet and not a box. Other than replacing it's cover for a combination of it and outlets, says nothing about the box itself. Is it a box or an oultlet you are trying to satify code with?
> 
> In other words, if someone puts this atop a normal 1900 style box, and someone dings in the holes... What cord grip etc.? Works well for you, but why did the NEC put in place and what does this ansewer is of question.
> 
> Sorry But a face plate in outlets is not getting there for me. Heck, even had an electical inspector have me install a pilot light on such live outlet boxes.



Ship, the portable "box" for this outlet is LEVITON #4254-(color)
Four-In-One Receptacles > Straight Blade Wiring Devices > Electrical Wiring Devices > Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products

I don't think the outlet would mount directly onto a 4-square box, I believe you would need the adapter plate #3254

I have seen these come through with a touring group and they look good.


----------



## ship (May 16, 2012)

Stand educated and will look into. Thanks. Is this compiant especially to California inspectors I ask as next but still learning.


----------

